# Morning Star Results, 2/29/04



## Anthony (Jul 3, 2002)

Me and Hat went out with the Morning Star crew along with 12 other regulars in hope of a nice catch of tog. Saturday's trip was very slow due to weather conditions and the boat not being able to get out where the Capt wanted to. Sunday was slow to fair depending on where you were on the boat. Some people caught their limit while some took home the skunk. Me and Hat caught around 5 each with two keepers a piece. I caught a 5 3/4 lb tog that was 1/4 lb from winning the pool. It seems that when you can get into that certain hole on the wreck, you could produce fish right away but there was a lot of waiting as well. The capt moved around alot to try and find a good spot and at times the bite was pretty decent. There was also a 22 inch cod caught as well. Overall it was a slow day but a nice day to be out on the water and some fresh fish for dinner. Would still recommend this boat to anyone who wanted to have a good time.


















*5 3/4 lb Tog 2-29-04*


----------



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

Nice going buddy! Guess it was slow fishing but at least you were fishing! Do you think you might want to go again?? Maybe this weekend? If so let me know.


----------



## Hat80 (Sep 22, 2002)

*New pics*


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Nice to see you guys got out to do some early season toggin'. That's some good eating you have there. What kind of bait did Monty have, sand fleas or green crabs? Can't wait to do some toggin'. I'll be hitting Delaware Bay next month and hoing with a bunch of guys fishing out of private boats. That should be an adventure. Hope the water is calm.

Catman.


----------



## Talapia (Apr 27, 2003)

Man this sucks! I got the big skunk on Saturday!
As soon as we got out of the inlet we got hit
by some HUGE rollers! 4' - 5' my ***. The weather
folks sure got this one wrong! We could only get
out about 3 to 4 miles. We hit about 3 or 4 inshore 
wrecks and I only caught one short tog. There 
were 3 other keepers caught and one more short.
Capt Monty makes me sick, we are sitting there
fishing for an hour or so not catching squat, and 
he comes down throws out a bait and pulls in
a 6 to 7 pound tog in a few min! That was his
only one of the day though. I spent my whole
day going around mugging folks If someone
had a bite or was on a patch of good wreckage,
I was there in a second. Yeah times were that
hard.


----------



## Hat80 (Sep 22, 2002)

*Hey Nick,*

The only bait Monty had at first was frozen clams. Thanks to Talapia we knew to bring our own crabs and we did. In the afternoon Monty got out some bluecrabs he had stashed. You could not find greencrabs or fleas anyplace. The tackle shops just were not ready for people to start fishing this early. .....Tightlines


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

*Hey Hat*

I thought for sure the shops would have at least sand fleas by now. What was the the name of the bait shop you and I bought the sand fleas from at the IRI clean-up? Was it Old Inlet or something like that? Guess I'd better start calling before my trip next month. Without fleas and crabs it's a crap shoot catching tog. Did Monty charge full price for the trip?

Catman.


----------



## Anthony (Jul 3, 2002)

Actually it's 75 dollars now instead of 70. I don't think that you really need crabs or fleas to catch tog, but it does help. I feel that fresh bait is key when the fish are letargic. One guy had fresh clams and caught his limit plus the cod. Last year when I was out with Monty, he had some fresh clams that I had the best luck with. Next time I go out I will try and find some fresh clams.


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Thanks for the tip Anthony. Never used fresh clams for tog but heck I can get them by the bushel basket at the local fish market and they're available now. Jeez, I can carry my lunch and bait in the same container. Just need a little cocktail sauce and lemon for mine and the fish can have theirs neat. Hey Jason, ever try raw clams? I know raw oysters are your favorite.:barf: 

Catman.


----------



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

:barf: Not for me my friend! Anthony was digging them too!:barf:


----------



## Hat80 (Sep 22, 2002)

*I don't know FLF,*

show me a man that won't eat a clam raw and I'll show you a man that I'll take his woman away from him.  Hummm, now I know what the problem is. Nicks married, I'm married, Anthonys got a lady and we all eat raw clams. Maybe you better learn, on the other hand you could become a Monk. LOL.....Tightlines

BTW Nick, They were fresh cherrystone clams that fellow had. Good luck on your trip!


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

Come down to GA and I'll put you on some sheepshead, off the dock. No worries about seasickness there.


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

*Hey Hat*

Thems eatin' clams. I think you may have hit on something with FLF and the clams. Nothing like a salty bearded clam to start the morning. Hey Jason, just bustin' your chops a little. 

Catman.


----------



## Hat80 (Sep 22, 2002)

*A little,*

a little, a little,  *alot!*


----------



## Duke of Fluke (May 22, 2002)

Hillarious!


----------

